# user account issue with party poker.com



## shaqy6 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi Team, 

operating system is windows 7, 4 GB of RAM, 500 GB of hard disk, was able to install partypoker.com software on my admin profile and play, however, when i try to do the same in the guest a/c, the software opens up and able to login, but not able to open the tables, also the game in the admin profile opens up in german and in the guest profile, it is english. assistance required, plz look into this.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Try to load the software in compatibility mode for XP SP2.


----------



## shaqy6 (Oct 12, 2009)

ty, but if you could shed some light on how to do that, will be glad, am not sure of toggling between windows 7 and xp compatiablity mode.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Hello.

To run something in compatibility mode for XP, you simply right click the executable, then click "Properties", then "Compatibility", then "Run in compatibility mode for" and select Windows XP.


----------



## shaqy6 (Oct 12, 2009)

will certainly try that, thx again


----------

